# Dialer ?



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2002)

Servus miteinander,

meine Frage zum Thema DIALER ist: Bin ich mit Verbindungsprogrammen (Fritz!Web, KEN! oder KEN!DSL) sicher? Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. ...oder doch?

Gruß Wastl


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2002)

Jein.

Wenn die Software auf einem eigenen Router läuft, dann ja.
Läuft die Software auf Deinem Arbeitsplatz, dann nein.


----------



## Wastl (7 Januar 2002)

*Dialer...*

Ja die läuft schon auf meinem Arbeitsplatz, aber ausschlaggebend ist doch das DFü- NW, auf das diese Dialer aufsetzten. Oder?

Gruß Wastl


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2002)

Aber KEN! (für ISDN) braucht doch auch einen Eintrag ins DFÜ-Netzwerk, oder nicht?


----------

